

Go Daddy Wants Patent for Selling Business Cards with Domain Names  - aresant
http://domainnamewire.com/2010/03/04/go-daddy-wants-patent-for-selling-business-cards-with-domain-names/

======
aresant
The fact that GoDaddy expects to be able to patent this process again
highlights the need for patent reform.

I mean patenting upselling on checkout? Give me a break.

